# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Manga] [Animes] Salon de l'Anim'est  Nancy les 17 et 18 Novembre 2007

## mlny84

Avis aux fans de Mangas et d'animes qui rsident dans l'Est de la France...
Le salon de l'anime et du manga revient  Nancy, pour plus d'informations, consultez le site officiel :
http://animest.net/v2/index.php

----------

